
Show HN: Teambit – create a culture of feedback in your team - alexpotrivaev
https://teambit.io/#
======
alexpotrivaev
Hey HN!

We’ve built Teambit out of frustration of how worklife is. The goal is to make
a product, focused on teammates, that helps them feel engaged, recognised and
clear about their career.

We are currently going through YC’s Startup School and wanted to start sharing
it publicly, even if it’s still a bit rough on edges.

Would love to hear your thoughts.

------
samknight
Awesome work Alex & Teambit! Also, love the animal illustrations, genuinely
charming!

